# Hosting and editing your videos



## Ekka

Unlike pics, videos have to be hosted on another server somewhere out there. 

There are some free ones like the following but they can have size restrictions. 

https://upload.video.google.com/ this is very good and according to them no limit on file size

http://www.zippyvideos.com/ 20MB max 

http://www.putfile.com/ 25MB max 

http://www.youtube.com/index.php 100MB or 10minutes max

Be aware many of the above will only allow you to view the video on their viewer not yours, which means saving or altering the viewer settings is impossible. Some of them like Google convert your video to a type of flash program video. 

http://coolfreepages.com/ is a FREE WEBSITE, up to 50MB of storage space and unlimited bandwidth ... worth a look for larger vid files but you need a little bit of knowledge. 

I host mine on my own server and you view it on your viewer. So you can save it, alter the screen size, adjust brightness etc

If you have a video and cant edit it or host it due to it's size I am most willing to help. You can email it to me at my off site email address (no file size restrictions) 

[email protected] 

And simply tell me what you want. 

Also you can insert pics and music into the video so if you want to add a few send another email with them. 

Please do remember the time difference as I'm in Australia but a slight delay is better than paying a geek ... you will have your video on the world stage soon enough. 

--------------------------------------------------------------

There's a myriad of different types and sizes, .mov .avi DivX, MP1 MP2 MP4 WMV etc and variations within etc.

Be aware of the type and size you are hosting. Also some stream (buffer) automatically and others dont, so you have to know what you're up to.

It's wise to post what is in the video link to your video, for example, 

*35 secs and 2.56mb wmv 

http://www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/lightingtip.wmv

* this lets everyone know what they're in for and dial up dudes to grab a 6 pack and pillow if it's a big one  

------------------------------------------------------------

Editing video's, you sometimes need to cut them up, join them, slow them down, speed them up, add titles, add music etc etc.

The first thing you have to do is get that vid file into your PC.

Pic camera's are easy to do with the USB connection as usual. 

Vid cameras probably need a Firewire Card (IEEE 1394 ). If your PC doesn't have one you can usually buy one for under $50 with an editing program included. I got mine for $35 with Ulead 7.0 free. If you choose one with free Ulead video editing included you will be able to upgrade to the new Ulead10 for half price ... that's what I did, pretty cheeky but hey, way to go.

Windows XP has built in movie Maker Maker, you can do a bunch of basic stuff with some transitions, pretty handy really.

There's probably a bunch of them out there, I use Ulead, there's Adobe too, plus probably some free ones if you surf around enough.

Anyway, keep them cameras rolling, lets see what your up to. :rockn:


----------



## trevmcrev

Hi ekka, is there anyway you can get the video clips Tree Machine has posted within the Friction Devices Aloft thread ( with his permission of course) into this section and in a format other than quicktime? Im keen to see his clips but my computer has a problem with quictime at the moment. Used to work fine but now says its missing a component of the software and i've tried updateing with no success.


----------



## Ekka

OK, I didn't know about that thread or vids or whatever, I mean, I dont rig my own chit from above so I'll have a look and see what sort of vids they are and convert them ... that quicktime stuff gives me a headache too!

There's so many different ones it's crazy.


----------



## Ekka

Good stuff, Darin has added wmv to the list of uploads to this server, so you can upload small vid clips (3.9mb max).

Give you an idea, wmv is around 5mb per minute, so you'll be able to load up 40 secs of video if you convert those .mov, .avi, .mpg etc to wmv. Those formats tend to come out of pic cameras.

I have a few programs that can do it, quick and easy, so if you cant do it then email me the snippets and I'll email you back the converted file for you to do as you choose with.

In a recent example a 1.7mb .mov file dropped down to 310kb in .wmv format. The other advantage is being able to play the video in your Windows viewer where you can save, alter playback speed, contrast, brightness, sound etc.

Errr, I did extensive Google searches for free software to do this but guess what, there's always a catch, watermark, only a portion converted etc ... so dont get sucked in by thinking a free download is a free program!


----------



## TheTreeSpyder

i've read some good stuff about Jahshaka-Open Source Video Editing


----------



## Darin

How do you know if your pc has a Firewire card or not? I uploaded a video but its extremely choppy not like it was on the video originally. Is this my problem?


----------



## Ekka

A firewire card is required to get the video out of your camcorder into the PC. Some systems use the USB ports and there's no need for a firewire card, however there are arguments that the firewire card is better than a USB.

A video card is a graphics card that slots into your motherboard, gives better color, smoothness and controls over it. It has more to do with playback performance.

Now did the problem occur when you were trying to watch a video from another server or was the video in your PC?


----------



## Darin

When I play it on my PC it is very sluggish. On the VHS it is awesome. Upload it to the PC the pixels go way down and it doesn't run smoothly like it does on the VHS. Would love to learn how to do a little of this. Wife actually did it. Ran it through the media that came with the camera. Used the USB port. What else do we need to know?
BTW-Got your PM. Works for me!!


----------



## Ekka

Yeah, pc's are way different to TV and normal dvd players, fussy little buggers really.

You need a half decent system ... say around 512mb ram, P4 2.0ghz or AMD 2600+

You need XP preferably, ole Windows 2000 sucks a bit with that fat32 file system 5gig limiter thingo. PITA

You should have a video (graphics) card installed, preferably 128mb one, I got 6600GT card.

Then you need to make sure what ever software you are using has the ability to play those DVD's. It's a codec thing. 

Tell us a little about your PC, what have got?

Processor
Ram
Hard drive capacity
And operating system. like XP etc

And if you have a video card, which one?


----------



## Darin

Windows XP Service Pack 2
version 2002

Compaq Presario
AMD Athlon XP 3000+
2.10 GHZ, 448 mb ram

Been looking where to find out what or if I have a video card. Can't seem to find where I need to look. Any help on this?

I see I need more memory with the specs you have given. My laptop has all this plus 2gig memory. It's a brand new HP.


----------



## Ekka

Well, that looks good enough to me, maybe upgrade the ram a bit, atleast 1gig.

To find out what Video Card you have is easy. Best to follow the instructions on this link.

http://forum.mininova.org/lofiversion/index.php?t13115.html

Chances are it doesn't have one, they're usually installed as an extra, choose wisely and make sure it's compatable with your motherboard and system. 

Best to go to a Geek shop and let them choose and fit, that way if it's stuffed you have your backside covered and can go hassle them.


----------



## Darin

Here is a screen shot of what it came up with.


----------



## Darin

Operating System System Model
Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 2 (build 2600) Compaq Presario 061 PC134A-ABA SR1130NX NA430 0nB1411RE101KELUT00
System Serial Number: MXM4290254
Enclosure Type: Desktop
Processor a Main Circuit Board b
2.10 gigahertz AMD Athlon XP
128 kilobyte primary memory cache
512 kilobyte secondary memory cache Board: ASUSTek Computer INC. Kelut 2.02
Bus Clock: 200 megahertz
BIOS: Phoenix Technologies, LTD 3.07 06/09/2004
Drives Memory Modules c,d
160.02 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
132.09 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

LITE-ON DVD+RW SOHW-802S [CD-ROM drive]
SONY DVD RW DW-D22A [CD-ROM drive]

Generic USB CF Reader USB Device [Hard drive] -- drive 2
Generic USB MS Reader USB Device [Hard drive] -- drive 4
Generic USB SD Reader USB Device [Hard drive] -- drive 1
Generic USB SM Reader USB Device [Hard drive] -- drive 3
HP USB Device [Hard drive] -- drive 5
ST3160021A [Hard drive] (160.04 GB) -- drive 0, s/n 3JS3KGPM, rev 3.08, SMART Status: Healthy 448 Megabytes Installed Memory

Slot 'A0' has 512 MB
Slot 'A1' is Empty
Local Drive Volumes


c: (NTFS on drive 0) 155.65 GB 131.46 GB free
d: (FAT32 on drive 0) 4.37 GB 628 MB free
Network Drives
None detected
Users (mouse over user name for details) Printers
local user accounts	last logon
Owner 7/7/2006 9:30:10 PM (admin)
local system accounts
Administrator never (admin)
Guest 5/2/2006 5:38:39 PM 
HelpAssistant never 
SUPPORT_388945a0 never 
SUPPORT_fddfa904 never 

DISABLED Marks a disabled account; LOCKED OUT Marks a locked account

Amyuni PDF Converter 2.07 on LPT1:
hp psc 1300 series on USB001
Microsoft Office Document Image Writer Driver on Microsoft Document Imaging Writer Port:
Controllers Display
Primary IDE Channel [Controller] (2x)
Secondary IDE Channel [Controller] (2x)
Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
VIA Bus Master IDE Controller VIA/S3G UniChrome IGP [Display adapter]
COMPAQ FP5315 [Monitor] (15.2"vis, s/n CNN4251NSR, June 2004)
Bus Adapters Multimedia
Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller (4x) Realtek AC'97 Audio for VIA (R) Audio Controller
Communications Other Devices
Agere Systems PCI Soft Modem


1394 Net Adapter
VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter
primary Auto IP Address: 192.168.3.2 / 24
Gateway: 192.168.3.1
Dhcp Server: 192.168.3.1
Physical Address: 00:11:2F:2C:1A:F6

Networking Dns Server: 192.168.3.1
VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
hp psc 1300 series
Compaq PS2 Keyboard (2K - 3)
PS/2 Compatible Mouse
USB Composite Device
USB Mass Storage Device (2x)
USB Printing Support
USB Root Hub (5x)
psc 1300 (DOT4PRINT)
Virus Protection [Back to Top] 
McAfee VirusScan Version 10.0.27
Scan Engine Version 4450
Virus Definitions Version 4802
Last Disk Scan on Saturday, July 08, 2006 9:25:13 AM
Realtime File Scanning On


----------



## Ekka

There's a bit of chat on this thread

http://www.circuitcity.com/rpsm/oid/109712/rpem/ccd/productDetailReview.do

But it seems yours is a built in graphics card (part of the motherboard) and could do with an upgrade.

If I were you, I would take your PC to a good geek shop and let them do the ram and video card upgrade.

There's lots of different types and brands ... compatability is an issue as well as knowing what is good or bad and how to fit it.

The PC I'm on right now was custom built and matched to handle what I do, it stuffed up and I just got it back, one of the 1gb ram chips was faulty resulting in intermitted crashes, they found the error and fixed it free. That's the other benefit of taking it somewhere, they'll back it up with service.

Most places will fit video cards, firewire cards and ram etc for a few bucks and sometimes free. They can then also check that any existing onboard configuration wont conflict with the new one like some were experiencing on that link above.

Other than that you PC should do fine.


----------



## Darin

I bought the memory online today. I have a slot open anyway. That will be a breeze to install.

I will first test to see if that helps in video upload. If it doesn't I will do the video card.

BTW-was you crashes like the whole PC turned off? I have a computer at work that just dies. Was thinking it was the memory or the motherboard going bad. Just interested in hearing what your symtoms were.

Thanks again.


----------



## Ekka

No it wouldn't crash the whole PC but "get stuck" in some processes, freeze like.

You might open up a program and be doing something and it would just not respond, you'd have to do the old ctrl + alt + del and end task.

Apparently the techs do a special boot up that excludes windows and just has dos running then they do a test on the ram and one come up faulty.


----------



## M.D. Vaden

I just took my PC to Circuit City today, to make sure it had space for a Firewire card.

When I opened the case, a few of the employees were drooling over the insides.

They have faster computers there - mine's only an Athlon 3200 w/ 1 gig ram - but apparently they loved the particular components, case and mulitiple cooling fans.

I may have talked one of the employees into driving up to Portland to buy components at Fry's Electronics to build a computer.

http://www.outpost.com

Anyway, I bought a Sony Mini dv and the Firewire.

Pinnacle was so massive of an editing program, it bogged down my computer to a crawl. I don't even think a $300 graphics card will fix the matter completely. I think I'd recommend Pinnacle to people who have at least a Pentium 4 or Athlon 64; probably dual core processor with 2 gigs of Ram.

For now, I'm sticking to a simple $80 Sony editing program. 

By the way, I tried the JVC camcorder with the 30 gig hard drive, only because the Costco guys said to return it if I didn't like it. And I didn't care for it. Only had to use it for one day to know.


----------



## Ekka

Well, what sort of camera do you have now?

Ulead10 is what I use for editing, it's good.

I didn't know Pinnacle was so intense, the feedback was it's for pro's and detailed .... Ulead also have a pro version much harder than Ulead10, retails for a few hundred bucks more.

But hey, we're just tree guys right? 

Mario, DV tape when loaded into your PC uses huge amounts of memory. It's like 210mb a minute or more. When viewing this (I call it raw data) the quality is unreal, then as you convert it into various formats it deminishes. So big ram in neccessary, and I'd say Athlon3200 and 1gb should romp it in.

Heck, up to a few months ago all my videos were out of a P3 833mhz 512mb ram, it took ages to render it and occasionally crashed but hey .... in 90% of the cases it managed. So yours will do it easy.


----------



## gumneck

You guys sound smart.


Me, Im a :monkey:


----------



## M.D. Vaden

Finally had a chance or two to use the mini dv camcorder.

I kept a program on the computer called Cyberlink, which also happened to be what the JVC Everio came with too.

Anyway, very user friendly.

I opened the program, hooked up and turned on the camera, and when I clicked "Capture" on screen, it just immediately started operating the camera.

So starting, stopping and saving a file is a lot easier than I expected.

The Sony editing program seems quite nice. The "COMPUTER GUY" on the radio talk show here said it was a very good program. I called in last weekend due to a "16 bit" window that was popping up for no apparent reason, and he asked what I had loaded recently - which was a whole bunch of stuff.

I've also tinkered with just the Windows XP movie maker too.

But I can tell I'm going to have fun with this stuff.


----------



## Ekka

Good on ya and good to hear.

I knew it was pretty friendly.

When I load the vid onto the PC the program I have has a little box to check/uncheck to either load it in segments as you shot it or load the lot as one segment, very handy at breaking it up if need be.

Dont forget that the camera itself should also have some search options when not connected to the PC. Also the camera can make titles and special effects too!

Have fun, practice heaps, it's the shooting that's an art, getting that lighting right and knowing where that backlight button is whilst you are shooting.


----------



## M.D. Vaden

Ekka....

What does the backlight button do?

Oh, and by the way, I had some computer fun today. I got a LCD monitor and mounted it flat on the side panel of my computer case.

I had a masive 21" CRT monitor before. Now the computer and monitor on it take up less space together than the big monitor did alone.

It was a two reason thing. One - new monitor.

Second - I'm going to speak at a seminar, and I like my own computer for the projector, but don't want a laptop. So this one is portable now - a few pounds, but not bad.


----------



## Ekka

That backlight button is great. If shooting into a sunny area like you up a tree and the light behind you is brighter and you are looking like a shadow or silhouette just hit the back light button ... it over exposes and brightens up the foreground.

I have an old crt 21" monitor, it's OK but does hog a lot of room on the desk, the PC's under the desk.

I dont turn them off either, they run 24/7, the monitor goes into sleep mode and the PC does stuff all. I have had to many PC geeks tell me to leave em running, it's the continual on/off that brings many problems.


----------



## M.D. Vaden

You have a dual processor, right?

How many cooling fans do you have in the case?

When my son built mine, the case had 6 fans on the case. 4 under the hardrives on the front, 1 on the side and 1 in the back. Then there's another on the CPU, and the one for the power supply.

Best I know, you are right about the on / off thing. I turn mine off, but we run it all through the day. I told the kids if they want to keep using the other, that they better not be turning it off after each person uses it.

Some lady in a cell phone kiosk, told me yesterday, that AMD is suppposed to come out with a quad processor next year. 

Maybe that's when I'll build one more.


----------



## FSburt

*Windows XP Movie Maker*

Hi MD Vaden I have been working with the XP movie maker and it works nice but cannot move the file type into a powerpoint presentation. Was wondering if you had any thoughts on this or if you know of any file type converters. Tried some freeware type video editors but they were not very user friendly like the XP maker. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## gk1024

*Skyco Equipment, Inc offering FREE Safety Videos... coming soon!*

Good Day!

We are looking to put together a safety video for our customers/everyone that can benefit. Safety is the most important factor in our business. Skyco Equipment is devoted to finding the best ways to promote safety to our clients and industry professionals. Our clients have chosen extremely dangerous professions. Therefore, we would like to do all we can to provide safety videos and information to help prevent possible down-times or worse. I have provided an example/link to some existing videos (actually, these videos come at a small price, which is all the more reason to get this done ASAP), but we would like to have them more industry specific. Take care and stay safe!

http://forestry.about.com/gi/dynami...c.gov/nasd/menu/video/machine_chain_saws.html

Regards,

www.skycoequipment.com


----------



## gdn

I found this free software for converting video types, apart from gimicky site for downloading it is excellent software
http://www.erightsoft.net/home.html (Pick the third software button -> Super)


----------



## gk1024

*Thanks*

Thank you! I'll check it out.


----------



## SDB777

> http://www.youtube.com/index.php 100MB or 10minutes max



Uhm.....I have uploaded video to YouTube that is over 25mins(I'm allowed to upload videos that are up to one hour)....has something changed?




Scott (whether anyone will watch that long...) B


----------



## stihl sawing

yeah, it might be time to un sticky this one.


----------



## Dwayne Brown

Thanks for the video links.


----------

